
Nvidia  Deep Learning Accelerator (NVDLA): a free and open inference accelerator - bwasti
http://nvdla.org/
======
dogma1138
Well good luck AMD...

------
TheArcane
How is this different from TensorRT?

~~~
pedroaraujo
TensorRT is a framework, NVDLA is actual open hardware.

------
snaky
AI for IoT sensors? Why?

